
How to Make $80,000 per Month on the Apple App Store - hijohnnylin
https://medium.com/@johnnylin/how-to-make-80-000-per-month-on-the-apple-app-store-bdb943862e88
======
vinayan3
If apps like these are on the appstore then how effective is Apple's review
process? Isn't this why they have the review process in the first place?

~~~
sharemywin
apparently not if you buy ads.

~~~
pbarnes_1
Anyone can buy ads for your app though. The two systems (iTunes Connect) and
iAds aren't linked like that.

